# Worldwide radio links



## anahit (Dec 10, 2018)

I would be more than happy if we could list (links) the classical music radio stations worldwide. there are a lot of radio stations here in different topics, but i am missing also european (fr, de, ch, it, pl, hu, at, fi, se, no, dk..) stations. can you help me creating a link list? i can add it here in the topic. thank you.a.


https://www.kusc.org
https://www.bbc.co.uk/radio3
https://www.newsounds.org/
https://www.wqxr.org


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Excellent list. I greatly enjoy the first two on a regular basis, 
and the other two look very much worth exploring.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

https://tunein.com/radio/Classical-Music-c57939/


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

https://www.radioswissclassic.ch
https://www.rmfon.pl/play,7


----------



## anahit (Dec 10, 2018)

jegreenwood said:


> https://tunein.com/radio/Classical-Music-c57939/


hm, I would rather omit many of these automatic stations, but in search for the "real and live"..
thanks anyway, there can be found some interesting.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

anahit said:


> hm, I would rather omit many of these automatic stations, but in search for the "real and live"..
> thanks anyway, there can be found some interesting.


TuneIn links to a lot of "real and live" stations (as well as automatic stations). Just scroll down on the page and keep hitting show more.


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's Melbourne's two main FM radio stations:
https://www.abc.net.au/classic/
https://3mbs.org.au/


----------

